# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Вопрос

## Klubnika

Я американка, учусь русскому языку уже 10 лет, замужем за русским.  Дома говорим в основном по русский, и с детьми 95% по русский.  Говорю я хорошо, язык не родной конечно, но наверно можно сказать что говорю достаточно бегло.  Ошибки бывают (с каждым годом меньше, или так мне кажется) и акцент заметный, но это понятно —начала русскому учиться только в 22 года. 
Вот вопрос – когда с мужем ходим на вечеринку где все или почти все русские (кроме меня) мне надо очень настаивать говорить по русский не смотря на то, что говорю без особенных проблем.  То есть, часто бывает так -- начинаю участвовать в разговоре (по русский) с одним незнакомым человеком и с мужем например, узнает этот человек что я американка, говорит он «Очень хорошо говорите по русский», и сразу он переходит на английский.  Не все так делают конечно, но значительная часть прибывших на этих вечеринках. 
Меня это раздражает довольно сильно, потому, что мне кажется что те которые так поступают со мной просто убеждены что я не могу, просто не могу (поскольку я американка), понимать обычно русский разговор, или считают что все американцы, даже те которые говорят на другом языке, всегда предпочитают на английском говорить.  Кто может мне обяснить почему они так поступают?  Почему не продолжать разговор по русский когда ясно что я говорю и понимаю нормально?   
Другой вопрос – как на это реагировать.  Не орбащать внимание на это и говорить с ними по английский не желатеный вариант, так как если бы я стала так делать каждый раз переходят на  английский, давно перестала бы общаться по русский со всеми кроме мужа и говорила бы намного хуже.  Язык, ведь, живая вещь и скорее всего, мы никогда не будем жить в России, поэтому мне нужно общаться тут по русский как можно по больше если хочу постоянно улучшаться.  Обычно в этой ситуации (на вечеринках) я просто упорно отвечаю по русский до того, как поймут что на самом деле хочу говорить по русский—может быть лучше просто обяснить откревенно и честно, что при руссой компании хочу говорить по русский, так как не могу ходить на курсы, не можем жить там, и со всякими людми нужна мне практика чтобы говорить лучше.  Но при первом знакомстве это иногда не удобно.  И если они упорно продолжают по английский, что делать?   
Короче, иногда не хочу ехать на вечеринки где будут многие назнакомые русские из за этого – устаю от этого очередного процесса при знакомстве очень быстро.  Конечно, у нас есть круг более близких русских друзьей и с ними этой проблемой нет, так как давно обяснила что предпочитаю общаться по русский и уметь говорить хорошо мне очень важно.  Тем не менее, хотела бы когда нибудь поехать на русскую верчеринку тут, начинать участвовать в разговоре по русский с незнакомым человеком, и знать что он не будет со мной переходить сразу на английский как будто я тупая.  Можеть быть об этом напрасно мечать тк у меня всегда какой то акцент будет (хотя с каждым годом, менее заметный), не знаю. 
Если обяснения или совет есть, с благодарностью послушаю.

----------


## Zaya

Ты действительно очень хорошо владеешь русским.)  
Думаю, ты пробовала отвечать что-нибудь вроде: "Можем продолжать говорить по-русски, я всё отлично понимаю"? Если видишь, что человек воспримет твои слова нормально, то и "Лучше по-русски, мне не хватает языковой практики" подойдёт. Не знаю, стоит ли так переживать из-за этого... И не думаю, что все они считают, что ты просто не можешь всё понимать. Они пытаются тебе облегчить общение, что в этом плохого? Привыкли просто, скорее всего.   ::     

> Но при первом знакомстве это иногда не удобно

 Неудобно спать на потолке: одеяло слетает. Знаешь такое?)) 
Думаю, ты не обидишься, если я попрошу тебя писать не "по русский", а "по-русски" (через дефис, последняя буква - "и"). Эта ошибка здесь так часто встречается, что уже начала кое-кого доставать.))

----------


## Оля

> говорить по-русск*И____*

 Предлагаю в шутку говорить (когда с тобой переходят на английский): "Извините, я не понимаю по-английски". Или "Извините, я плохо понимаю по-английски".   ::

----------


## Lampada

Привет, Клубничка! Добро пожаловать!   ::   На МasterRussian никто не будет настаивать на английском, но так сложилось, что мы любим исправлять грамматические ошибки в чужих постах.   ::   Если хочешь, мы можем исправлять и твои ошибки.  
Да, печально, что некоторые наши эмигранты не отличаются тактичностью.  По-моему, понятно, что разговор должен вестись на том языке, на котором он начался.  Если бы я была на твоём месте, то продолжала бы говорить по-русски, и пусть собеседник делает, что хочет.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Думаю, они делают это из вежливости. Не нужно так переживать. Оля права, лучший выход - ответить (не показывая раздражения): "Пожалуйста, давайте говорить по-русски. Мне нужна практика" (или что-то в этом роде).  
Можно добавить: "Я вас прекрасно понимаю, (давайте продолжим говорить по-русски)", если вам кажется, что собеседник засомневался в том, что вы его поймете. Но не стоит из-за этого обижаться, незнакомый человек не может заранее знать, что вы долго учили язык и хорошо им владеете. Он просто хочет, чтобы вы чувствовали себя комфортнее. 
В общем, в подобных случаях лучше прямо сказать, что вы предпочитаете общаться на русском. Если вам кажется это уместным, можно в двух словах объяснить, почему (что вам нужна языковая практика, вам нравится язык, и т.п.). Такую просьбу люди воспримут совершенно нормально.

----------


## Zaya

> Да, печально, что некоторые наши эмигранты не отличаются тактичностью.

 Что, был аналогичный опыт?

----------


## Оля

Можно еще говорить "Мой родной язык - албанский".   ::  
(Ведь то, что ты американка, еще не значит, что английский - твой родной язык). Так что просто ставь их перед фактом, что по-русски ты понимаешь лучше, чем по-английски, если не хочешь долго объяснять, что тебе нужна практика и т.п. И правда, есть люди, которые в упор не хотят понимать, даже если им подробно объясняешь.
Пусть это будет ваша семейная шутка - что твой родной язык албанский. ...Ну или суахили.   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Да, печально, что некоторые наши эмигранты не отличаются тактичностью.   Что, был аналогичный опыт?

  Не совсем аналогичный.  Мне здесь однажды встретился канадец украинского происхождения.  Я обрадовалась и предложила говорить с ним по-украински.  Когда вместо украинского у меня начал вылетать английский, я не знала, куда от стыда деться.   ::

----------


## Scrabus

> Я американка, учусь русскому языку уже 10 лет, замужем за русским.  Дома говорим в основном по-русски, и с детьми 95% по-русски.  Говорю я хорошо, язык не родной конечно, но наверное можно сказать, что говорю достаточно бегло.  Ошибки бывают (с каждым годом меньше, или так мне кажется) и акцент заметный, но это понятно — начала русскому учиться только в 22 года. 
> Вот вопрос – когда с мужем ходим на вечеринку где все или почти все русские (кроме меня), мне надо очень настаивать на разговоре по-русски не смотря на то, что говорю без особенных(особых better) проблем.  То есть, часто бывает так, что начинаю участвовать в разговоре (по-русски) с одним незнакомым человеком и с мужем, например. Узнает этот человек что я американка и говорит о том, что вы очень хорошо говорите по-русски, и сразу_ переходит на английский.  Не все так делают конечно, но значительная часть из находящихся на этих вечеринках. 
> Меня это раздражает довольно сильно, потому_ что мне кажется что те, которые так поступают со мной, просто убеждены, что я не могу, просто не могу (поскольку я американка)_ понимать обычно русский разговор, или считают что все американцы, даже те, которые говорят на другом языке, всегда предпочитают на английском говорить.  Кто может мне объяснить, почему они так поступают?  Почему не продолжают разговор по-русски когда ясно, что я говорю и понимаю нормально?   
> Другой вопрос – как на это реагировать.  Не обращать внимание на это и говорить с ними по-английски не желатеный вариант, так как если бы я стала так делать,  каждый раз переходя_ на английский, давно перестала бы общаться по-русски со всеми кроме мужа и говорила бы намного хуже.  Язык_ ведь_ живая вещь, и скорее всего_ мы никогда не будем жить в России, поэтому мне нужно общаться тут по-русски как можно чаще, если я хочу постоянно улучшаться.  Обычно в этой ситуации (на вечеринках) я просто упорно отвечаю по-русски до того как они поймут, что я на самом деле хочу говорить по-русски. Может быть лучше просто объяснить откровенно и честно, что при мне в русской компании лучше говорить по-русски, так как я не  могу ходить на курсы, мы не можем жить там, и со всеми людьми нужна мне практика, чтобы говорить лучше.  Но при первом знакомстве это иногда не удобно.  И если они упорно продолжают по-английски, что делать?   
> Короче, иногда не хочется ехать на вечеринки, где будут многие незнакомые русские из-за этого. Устаю от этого очередного процесса(sound strange, better simple - процесса) во время знакомства очень быстро.  Конечно_ у нас есть круг более близких русских друзей и с ними этой проблемой нет, так как давно объяснила, что предпочитаю общаться по-русски и уметь говорить хорошо мне очень важно.  Тем не менее, хотела бы когда-нибудь поехать на русскую вечеринку тут, начать участвовать в разговоре по-русски с незнакомым человеком и знать, что он не будет со мной переходить сразу на английский, словно  я тупая.  Может_ быть об этом напрасно мечтать т.к. у меня всегда какой-то акцент будет (хотя с каждым годом всё менее заметный), не знаю. 
> Если объяснения или совет есть(? dunno what do you mean...), с благодарностью послушаю.

 Ha! At this forum english also!  ::  Sorry, don't keep in mind  ::   
Я действительно не знаю, почему так происходит). Возможно они тоже хотят попрактиковать свой английский или просто потому, что английский международный язык? Лучше не гадать, а выяснить у них непосредственно  ::  . 
И добро пожаловать!

----------


## Оля

> Узнает этот человек что я американка и говорит о том, что вы очень хорошо говорите по-русски

 Ты так исправил, что из этого предложения следует, что этот человек говорит Клубнике о том, что все мы здесь на MasterRussian ("о том, что вы...") хорошо говорим по-русски.

----------


## Scrabus

Вполне вероятно, что так и есть   ::

----------


## Zaya

Жёсткие ты, *Оля*, методы предлагаешь.)) 
Если хочется ответить резче и настойчивей, чем просто: "Давайте всё же продолжать на русском" - , можно сказать: "Вы же сказали, что я хорошо говорю по-русски, зачем же тогда на английский переходить? Вы ведь понимаете всё, что я говорю? Я Вас тоже понимаю. Нет необходимости что-то менять". Можно ещё пожаловаться на то, что кроме как с мужем и детьми Вам по-русски поговорить почти что не с кем, а тут такая возможность, не хочется её упускать. Или в шутку сказать, что вы мужу пообещали говорить сегодня только по-русски, поспорили, например.)) И вы хотите честно выиграть этот спор (с мужем заранее договориться). Ведь если это вечеринка, то и обстановка должна быть неформальная. 
Но обсудить этот момент в любом случае стоит.  
И потом, не факт, что они это сознательно делают. Может, у них рефлекс такой.))) 
Есть ещё одна возможность, но это, похоже, не ваш случай: они настолько обжились в Америке, что у них самих русский стал хромать. Бывает такое, что люди уже не могут обсуждать какие-то темы на своём родном (первом) языке, потому что не знают, как то или иное явление/предмет называются по-русски. 
Если ничего не помогает и кто-то продолжает говорить на английском, вам-то что? Пусть они себя дураками чувствуют на фоне всех остальных, говорящих по-русски, а не вы.)))  *Scrabus*, ты чё, в ряды наци-грамматистов записался?   ::

----------


## Оля

> Жёсткие ты, *Оля*, методы предлагаешь.)) 
> ...можно сказать: "Вы же сказали, что я хорошо говорю по-русски, зачем же тогда на английский переходить? Вы ведь понимаете всё, что я говорю? Я Вас тоже понимаю. Нет необходимости что-то менять".

 Видишь, как много слов.   ::  
Я предлагаю действовать проще.  :P 
Нет, серьезно, практика показывает, что на многих людей такие слова (как ты привела) не действуют. Их нужно просто ставить перед фактом. Пусть даже в шутку.

----------


## Scrabus

> *Scrabus*, ты чё, в ряды наци-грамматистов записался?

 А я что, не нейтив чтоле? Хоть с английским и не очень, но с русским дружу вроде   ::

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Zaya  *Scrabus*, ты чё, в ряды наци-грамматистов записался?     А я что, не нейтив чтоле? Хоть с английским и не очень, но с русским дружу вроде

 Просто я раньше за тобой такого не замечала.))

----------


## Zaya

> Их нужно просто ставить перед фактом. Пусть даже в шутку.

 Умоляю, только не албанский! Ассоциации нехорошие.   ::  
Там дело не в словах было, а в интонации.)

----------


## Scrabus

> Просто я раньше за тобой такого не замечала.))

 Да нет, было дело). Только не часто, уж больше долго закарючки расставлять цветом-).  

> Умоляю, только не албанский! Ассоциации нехорошие. Laughing

 Мой второй язык  :P   ::

----------


## Zaya

> Да нет, было дело). Только не часто, уж больно долго закарючки расставлять цветом-).

 Не всегда.  :P  Неприятно ещё, что предварительный просмотр не работает.   ::

----------


## vox05

> Тем не менее, хотела бы когда нибудь поехать на русскую верчеринку тут, начинать участвовать в разговоре по русский с незнакомым человеком, и знать что он не будет со мной переходить сразу на английский как будто я тупая.

 Ну можно например бэджик повесить с соответствующей надписью. Проблема-то не в знании языка - собеседники могут просто считать, что если человек и говорит, пусть даже быстро и без ошибок, то он не обязательно все понимает. Ну как бы типичная ситуация - приехал турист, осилил сказать одну фразу из разговорника, а ему в ответ -фрфрфрфрррффрф. И он стоит, глазами хлопает. В вашем-то случае они не сразу могут оценить уровень языка ( предполагая, что их английский лучше, чем ваш русский )    

> Можеть быть об этом напрасно мечать тк у меня всегда какой то акцент будет (хотя с каждым годом, менее заметный), не знаю.

 Акцент бывает и у русскоязычных, долго там проживших, и у их детей. Т.е. это не должно быть проблемой.

----------


## vox05

> Я действительно не знаю, почему так происходит). Возможно они тоже хотят попрактиковать свой английский

 Рискну предположить, что на русские вечеринки народ за этим не ходит - английского на работе этого должно хватать.

----------


## Dogboy182

Holy Sh(beep)t. Klubnika you are my inspiration... 
You have the life I want, only I'm a dude (and therefore would prefer a Russian speaking wife). 
Well, I could go on and on about myself and how cool you are, but, I won't. I hope when I'm your age, I can be as great as you too. 
Wow.

----------


## Оля

> Holy Sh(beep)t. Klubnika you are my inspiration... 
> You have the life I want, only I'm a dude (and therefore would prefer a Russian speaking wife). 
> Well, I could go on and on about myself and how cool you are, but, I won't. I hope when I'm your age, I can be as great as you too. 
> Wow.

 Этот раздел называется In Russian ONLY.

----------


## Cocos

Клубника, ну а в английском-то они хороши?   ::

----------


## Dogboy182

> dunno what do you mean
> Ha! At this forum english also!  Sorry, don't keep in mind

  

> In Russian ONLY.

 Может мы договоримся эй? Пожалуйста милицию не зови! 
Но, а чё ты на scrabus не наезжала? Опять беспредел.

----------


## Lampada

> Holy Sh(beep)t. Klubnika you are my inspiration...
> Wow.

 И ты так же, как те русские.   ::

----------


## Оля

> Но, а чё ты на scrabus не наезжала?

 Он написал на английском одну строчку, а ты целый пост.   

> Опять беспредел.

 Зови милицию.   ::

----------


## Dogboy182

> Originally Posted by Dogboy182  Но, а чё ты на scrabus не наезжала?   Он написал на английском одну строчку, а ты целый пост.        Originally Posted by Dogboy182  Опять беспредел.   Зови милицию.

 Поскольку я сейчас в розыске... Лучше теперь (стараться) только на русском общаться.

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Dogboy182  Holy Sh(beep)t. Klubnika you are my inspiration...
> Wow.   И ты так же, как те русские.

 *Lampada*, ты читаешь мои мысли.

----------


## Dogboy182

> *Lampada*, ты читаешь мои мысли.

 фокуснички!

----------


## Scrabus

> Originally Posted by Zaya  *Lampada*, ты читаешь мои мысли.   фокуснички!

 Бери выше! Экстрасенсы!

----------


## Юрка

> часто бывает так -- начинаю участвовать в разговоре (по русский) с одним незнакомым человеком ... этот человек говорит ... «Очень хорошо говорите по русский», и сразу он переходит на английский. Кто может мне обяснить почему они так поступают?  Почему не продолжать разговор по русский когда ясно что я говорю и понимаю нормально?

 А с русскими они общаются на русском? Тогда у меня есть предположение. Видимо они считают, что Вы говорите с ними по-русски из вежливости, пытаясь облегчить им задачу. Ваш акцент наводит их на мысль, что Вам трудно это делать. В ответ они проявляют свою вежливость и, облегчая Вам задачу, переходят на английский.  

> Другой вопрос – как на это реагировать.

 С улыбкой.
А Вы не пробовали делать всё в обратном порядке, то есть начинать разговор на английском, через одну-две фразы переходя на русский? По-моему, если Вашим собеседником руководит вежливость, то он должен будет последовать Вашему "приглашению" и перейти в этом случае на русский.

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Dogboy182        Originally Posted by Zaya  *Lampada*, ты читаешь мои мысли.   фокуснички!   Бери выше! Экстрасенсы!

 Да, это лучше, чем слово, которое только к представителям сильного пола применимо.   ::

----------


## Leof

Мне кажется самым действенным способ, который Оля предложила. Этот выход напрашивается сам собой в подобной ситуации, и, думаю, что сам я только так бы себя и повёл. Оба варианта очень хорошие. 
Но вторая неправда может быть тут же случайно подвергнута испытанию: например кто-то попросит сказать пару слов на суахили, или ещё хуже - воскликнет: "Какое совпадение! Я по маме индус, а мой папаша - албанец! Такое счастье встретить земляка! Брааат!".  
Я бы от чистого сердца воспользовался первой неправдой. 
Где-то на форуме вывесили замечательный ролик, где два туземца "не говорят" по-английски с туристкой. Очень похожая ситуация - прямо мастер-класс для тебя, *Klubnika*. 
В крайнем случае, попроси их именно по-английски перейти на русский. 
Наконец, если это свой человек, просто скажи: "Твой английский - хуже некуда, давай лучше по-русски поговорим!". Сделай паузу, глядя с серьёзнейшим лицом прямо собеседнику в глаза, а потом рассмеши его своим смехом - уверен, он не обидится, и всё встанет на свои места.    ::

----------


## Zaya

Второй способ хороший, но если сказать это не с той интонацией, шутка превращается во враньё. Врать или нет, решает каждый сам, конечно. Я бы не стала.
И вы упускаете из виду тот факт, что американский акцент легко узнаваем. Попытка убедить собеседника, что албанцы говорят по-русски с точно таким же акцентом, что и американцы - ещё одно враньё. Это если вообще получится. А то ведь могут промолчать, а подумать о тебе непонятно что. В лучшем случае не поймут, зачем так сложно шутить. Ведь правило "всё тайное становится явным" никто ещё не отменял. *Leof* описал один из возможных случаев.  Тот самый ролик. Они ещё и по-немецки "не говорят".  ::     

> вам нравится язык

 Аргумент, который мне кажется идеальным. Без нажима звучит, очень естественно, собеседнику наверняка будет приятно это замечание. 
Ещё совет "сделать наоборот" понравился. Создание нестандартной ситуации.) 
Впрочем, что-то автора темы не видать. С рассказом о том, как она боролась с этим раньше и комментариями наших советов (что в той компании подойдёт, а что - нет).

----------


## Scrabus

Возможно, что просто проблема уже решена, вот и автора нет).

----------


## snet

Если они начинают с тобой говорить на русском языке, это, я уверен, не означает что они думают что ты плохо владеешь им, они просто, так же как и ты, хотят поговорить с кем-то на другом языке.

----------


## it-ogo

«А вы знаете, что свет от звезды идет очень долго. Может так случиться, что звезда погасла миллионы лет назад, а ее свет мы видим сейчас».

----------

